# 우선 패키지 티켓이 다른사람



## kronggg

I got this from an online korean friend. 
Can you guys help advise what she means here?
우선 패키지 티켓이 다른사람,특히나 한국팬에게 양도가 가능한지 알아본 다음에, 카이사진을 대신 찍어줄 팬을


----------



## 조금만

I don't know what a "package ticket" is, but I'm guessing it refers to a set of tickets to a series of events, possibly intended for the use of one named person and hence not separable or transferable?  Anyway, leaving that aside, I'd translate the first two clauses something like "After you've [or we've, dependent on context] first of all checked out whether a package ticket can be transferred to a third party -- specifically to a Korean fan," ... but then the main clause seems to me to be be truncated. Are you sure you cut and pasted the whole thing?  The bits that are present are  "instead of picture[s] of Kai" and "have a photograph of a fan taken", but I can't see how to stick all those pieces together as they stand.  But I hope this gives you at least some sort of clue...


----------



## Tourmaline

Your Korean sentence is not completed, so it is hard to translate.
To be specific, the Korean sentence is missing a verb.
But I will try to translate the sentence you want to understand into English.
Word-for-word as much as I can.

MSG: "To begin with, you had better make sure that the package ticket can be transferred to another fan, in particular to a Korean fan. And then, ( ----- ) another fan who can take picture of Kai instead of you."

Firslty, the missing verb must be 'find' or the kind of word.
Secondly, it is important for you to confirm your package ticket is transferrable, because in many cases, transferring such (concert, musical..) tickets to another person is banned by law.

Hope it will help you!


----------

